# skene's gland cyst



## Rgreen0118 (Oct 14, 2010)

Is the ICD 9 for this 599.84?

Thanks


----------



## bonzaibex (Oct 14, 2010)

ICD Index for "Cyst, Skene's gland" points me to 599.89

Becky, CPC


----------



## preserene (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes  I agree with you in the index. But the tabular it is not specific.  
Since I am not happy with the tabular info at your code number.
 Clinically, they are recognized as periurethral gland cysts or abscess. So  would n't you think that *Tabular, 597.0 urethral abscess - periurethral / urethral abscess , be more appropriate to the highest specificity.*Dont tell me it is an abscess not a cyst.Clinician group them as one and treat them almost the same way but for a matter of wait or as an emergency procedure.  
could you please read the following passage and get a better understanding an dto ponder whether for coding purpose also this could be considered?!:

*Cysts or Abscesses of Skenes Glands:*
Periurethral cystic masses located near the external urethral meatus are likely to represent cysts or abscesses of Skene's gland. The paired Skene's glands lie laterally to the external urethral meatus, opening their ducts directly into the urethral lumen. The literature on Skene's gland pathology(even on MRI) is limited. Skene's gland lesions most typically appear as round or oval masses that show hyperintense signal on T2-weighted imaging and that are located just laterally to the external urethral meatus. When infected, these Skene's glands present clinically as tender fluctuant masses and must be surgically excised. However, they are often incidental findings and asymptomatic. - From "American Journal of Roentgenology"


----------

